# Arby's



## Bonzi

okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?

so gross


----------



## Bonzi

no need for the food snobs to reply about how fast food is gross etc. (Iceweasel)


----------



## Tehon

A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.


----------



## Bonzi

I guess I like the artificial kind!  Disgusting!


----------



## Defiant1

Tehon said:


> A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.




ABTs


----------



## Bonzi

Defiant1 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs
Click to expand...


What's ABTs?


----------



## Bonzi

I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's ABTs?
Click to expand...

Atomic buffalo turds.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bonzi said:


> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross



I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.

Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?

And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.


----------



## Bonzi

Tehon said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's ABTs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atomic buffalo turds.
Click to expand...


I just ate the breading and the sauce... gross... and my Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....
Click to expand...


I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ABikerSailor said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?
Click to expand...



I'd like to hear you sing solo


----------



## aaronleland

ABikerSailor said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
Click to expand...


Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.


----------



## Bonzi

ABikerSailor said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
Click to expand...


The Rueben looked good, but getting ready to go out on the road and eat in DC.
Just wanted a snack.
Dunno, I think at TGI Fridays the peppers are chopped up?  It's been a while...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear you sing solo
Click to expand...


no really you would not..... well if you want to make fun of me, maybe you would.  I'm REALLY BAD!


----------



## Tilly

aaronleland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
Click to expand...

What are gyros?


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's ABTs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atomic buffalo turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just ate the breading and the sauce... gross... and my Diet Dr. Pepper
Click to expand...

I love jalapenos, eat em all the time. Never from Arbys though, I can imagine they might be gross.


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....



Kinda hard to sing Layla.... plus, I have to leave in like 5 mins....


----------



## Bonzi

Tehon said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A jalapeno popper is a whole pepper stuffed with cheese. They are amazing smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's ABTs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atomic buffalo turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just ate the breading and the sauce... gross... and my Diet Dr. Pepper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love jalapenos, eat em all the time. Never from Arbys though, I can imagine they might be gross.
Click to expand...


I don't like peppers of any kind.  I like the FLAVOR just not the actual peppers.
I'm like that with a lot of foods ....onions, garlic etc.


----------



## ABikerSailor

aaronleland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
Click to expand...


Hey............here in the Texas Panhandle, those gyros are about as close as I can get to real ones.  Otherwise, I have to drive all the way to Denver for a decent gyro from a Greek food joint. 

But, like I said, the spices on the meat aren't half bad, and the tzaziki sauce isn't half bad. 

I would have at your brother's gyro as well, just to teach them a lesson.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear you sing solo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no really you would not..... well if you want to make fun of me, maybe you would.  I'm REALLY BAD!
Click to expand...




WillHaftawaite said:


> I'd like to hear you sing solo



So lo I can't hear you


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bonzi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rueben looked good, but getting ready to go out on the road and eat in DC.
> Just wanted a snack.
> Dunno, I think at TGI Fridays the peppers are chopped up?  It's been a while...
Click to expand...


Definitely try the ruben next time you go to Arby's.  They are pretty good.


----------



## aaronleland

Tilly said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are gyros?
Click to expand...


I think it's Greek for "penis".


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tilly said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are gyros?
Click to expand...








Played with them when I was a kid


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear you sing solo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no really you would not..... well if you want to make fun of me, maybe you would.  I'm REALLY BAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear you sing solo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lo I can't hear you
Click to expand...


one day... I will get you....


----------



## DGS49

Coincidentally, I was out on the road this afternoon, hungry, and looking for some quick junk food.  As luck would have it, I passed an Arby's and decided to try their bill of fare.  For the first time in YEARS.

Prices were higher that what I expected, but similar to my junk food of choice - Wendy's.

I spied on the menu a "Buffalo Chicken Sandwich."  While recognizing the illogic of buying a chicken sandwich in an Arby's, I ordered it.

It was the worst piece of garbage I have ever tasted.  It was drowned in some horrible hot sauce mixed with - I guess it was ranch dressing.  The whole thing was so sloppy I thought I would need a whole-body prophylactic to eat it without needing a shower afterward.

The chicken itself had no taste, and had the texture of a used tire.  It was horrible.  I took one bite, then just to be sure I wasn't imagining things, I took another.

My stomach has not yet recovered.

My fault, I suppose.  From now on I'll stick to Wendy's, or when looking for chicken, Chik Fill Lay.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross



Wait... what??
A Jalapeno popper IS a whole Jalapeno , seeded and filled with a filling....


----------



## Dot Com

Bonzi said:


> I guess I like the artificial kind!  Disgusting!


artificial kind???


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what??
> A Jalapeno popper IS a whole Jalapeno , seeded and filled with a filling....
Click to expand...


I told you I don't cook - I need a teacher!!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear you sing solo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no really you would not..... well if you want to make fun of me, maybe you would.  I'm REALLY BAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear you sing solo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lo I can't hear you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one day... I will get you....
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dot Com said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I like the artificial kind!  Disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> artificial kind???
Click to expand...


I'm kinda wondering the same thing.  WTF is an "artificial popper"?


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's ABTs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atomic buffalo turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just ate the breading and the sauce... gross... and my Diet Dr. Pepper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love jalapenos, eat em all the time. Never from Arbys though, I can imagine they might be gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like peppers of any kind.  I like the FLAVOR just not the actual peppers.
> I'm like that with a lot of foods ....onions, garlic etc.
Click to expand...

I get it. I have trouble sometimes with texture.
 But I love hot peppers and I can eat some ABTs.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I wish there was an Arbys in my area.

Love their roast beef


----------



## aaronleland

DGS49 said:


> Coincidentally, I was out on the road this afternoon, hungry, and looking for some quick junk food.  As luck would have it, I passed an Arby's and decided to try their bill of fare.  For the first time in YEARS.
> 
> Prices were higher that what I expected, but similar to my junk food of choice - Wendy's.
> 
> I spied on the menu a "Buffalo Chicken Sandwich."  While recognizing the illogic of buying a chicken sandwich in an Arby's, I ordered it.
> 
> It was the worst piece of garbage I have ever tasted.  It was drowned in some horrible hot sauce mixed with - I guess it was ranch dressing.  The whole thing was so sloppy I thought I would need a whole-body prophylactic to eat it without needing a shower afterward.
> 
> The chicken itself had no taste, and had the texture of a used tire.  It was horrible.  I took one bite, then just to be sure I wasn't imagining things, I took another.
> 
> My stomach has not yet recovered.
> 
> My fault, I suppose.  From now on I'll stick to Wendy's, or when looking for chicken, Chik Fill Lay.



I love chicken salads, so when I go to Wendy's I always get their BBQ chicken salad. Their lettuce is sometimes not so fresh, but their chicken is pretty good.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's bothering the other patrons that I'm singing along with my songs on youtube .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll send you an audio CD of my singing.  What song do you want me to sing for you?
Click to expand...

Eating jalapeños.

How about?

I'm burning for you!


----------



## Fueri

Tonight's outlook:


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tilly said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are gyros?
Click to expand...


Know what a submarine sandwich is?

Same idea, different makins


----------



## ABikerSailor

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are gyros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what a submarine sandwich is?
> 
> Same idea, different makins
Click to expand...


Actually, a gyro is closer to a taco than it is a sub.

Specifically, a gyro is a pita bread, filled with spit roasted carved meat, tomatoes, shredded lettuce and tzaziki sauce (a sauce made from cucumbers), which is then folded over and eaten.


----------



## Tilly

ABikerSailor said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are gyros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what a submarine sandwich is?
> 
> Same idea, different makins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, a gyro is closer to a taco than it is a sub.
> 
> Specifically, a gyro is a pita bread, filled with spit roasted carved meat, tomatoes, shredded lettuce and tzaziki sauce (a sauce made from cucumbers), which is then folded over and eaten.
Click to expand...

I love tzaziki, I make my own.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tilly said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I ate Arby's they had the two gyros for $6 deal. I bought one for my brother, and he said, "These aren't real gyros." So I ate his for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are gyros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what a submarine sandwich is?
> 
> Same idea, different makins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, a gyro is closer to a taco than it is a sub.
> 
> Specifically, a gyro is a pita bread, filled with spit roasted carved meat, tomatoes, shredded lettuce and tzaziki sauce (a sauce made from cucumbers), which is then folded over and eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love tzaziki, I make my own.
Click to expand...


I love the stuff too.  Care to post your recipie for it here?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't hate Arby's, but it is so far down the list of my favorite places to eat that I may not ever get to it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay so seriously, don't jalapeno poppers normally have SMALL pieces of pepper in them, I mean not one huge piece of pepper?
> 
> so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you think are poppers, but a poster further up the thread told you right.  A popper is a jalapeno cut lengthwise, stuffed with cheese (some include bacon in the filling), and then deep fried.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what you thought was a popper, so that we can help you identify it?
> 
> And BTW...................the gyros at Arby's aren't half bad.  And, they come with real tzaziki sauce that is made with cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Okay well I can deal with that, the pepper is THIN, the pepper in these poppers at Arby's were like 50% of the popper!


----------



## amrchaos

Arbys is OK if you want roast beef sandwiches. 

However, when I have a taste for roastbeef, a roast beef sandwich is no good!!


----------

